# Utah...A barren wasteland for furs?



## Cooon (Oct 13, 2008)

I do not think there are any furry conventions in Utah! I've checked everywhere but I would like some clarification. 

Please! I feel so alone...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 13, 2008)

There aren't any, son.
Nearest is in Denver.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 13, 2008)

so yes utah is a waist land


----------



## Istanbul (Oct 14, 2008)

Truth be told, the majority of states don't have a furry convention in them.
(A fur *meet*, on the other hand...)


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 15, 2008)

idaho is similar. there aren't many furs here, and i think there was a convention in north idaho a couple years ago, but as far as i know, it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 15, 2008)

It seems a lot of the "Mid-west" and mountain areas are that way as well. I notice that it's the same in the internet. The majority of people I see live in either EST or California. (Not PST...California.) I still see far more people on CST than I do anywhere else like MST, Newfoundland, Alaska, or Hawaiian. Heck thinking about it I actually see a few more MST people on the interwebz but very few of them have been furs. (of course I know there are a few people here who live in Denver)


----------



## Kirono_Hasama (Oct 17, 2008)

Living here in Utah and being a fur can become very discouraging and lonely at times. Luckily two of my brothers are furs.


----------



## Hanzo (Nov 10, 2008)

there are Mormon Furry Conventions in Utah


----------

